# Do babies still have nubs at 15/16 weeks?



## itwaaawendys

I don't doubt that this baby is a boy...

But everything I've learned regarding the nub theory etc seems to contradict the sex of this baby. Unless I've got it totally wrong.

I thought the later you use the nub theory the more reliable it was, but generally as if 12 weeks you can get a good guess regarding it's angle.

Thus nub was shot at 15+3... is it actually a nub or is it a penis now? Isn't it pretty flat for 15+3? When most boys have nubs that are vertical even younger than this!
 



Attached Files:







20170820_114625.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Talia12

I'm not sure about how long they have nubs for either. I would say it's not beyond about 14 weeks because by 15 there are sometimes clear genitals visible with a good shot. But I think definitely the nub theory isn't as accurate as a potty shot, that's why scan technicians don't actually use it (I know some know about it but most wouldn't dare to hazard a guess at that stage). Nub theory is only a suggestion towards what you might get and I've seen women in this forum who had everyone predict one gender based on what looked like an obvious boy/girl nub only to end up with the other sex! So even though if that is a nub in your picture it does look girly, I wouldn't go by that too much.


----------



## itwaaawendys

Talia12 said:


> I'm not sure about how long they have nubs for either. I would say it's not beyond about 14 weeks because by 15 there are sometimes clear genitals visible with a good shot. But I think definitely the nub theory isn't as accurate as a potty shot, that's why scan technicians don't actually use it (I know some know about it but most wouldn't dare to hazard a guess at that stage). Nub theory is only a suggestion towards what you might get and I've seen women in this forum who had everyone predict one gender based on what looked like an obvious boy/girl nub only to end up with the other sex! So even though if that is a nub in your picture it does look girly, I wouldn't go by that too much.

The tech who told us boy told us boy because of the nub not the actual potty shot. She said the bottom nub line is the scrotum and the top is the penis... And although I feel like he probably is a boy, that info she gave us was wrong... all nubs are made up of two lines aren't they? Not one for girls and two for boys? I agree that for the gestation this nub is girlier, but maybe it is just a penis now! I can't seem to get hold of some info about nubs and potty shots when things aren't black or white!


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy nubs sometimes have stacking which may be what the sonographer was describing as 2 lines on the scan. 
Ive lost babies at 15 weeks and i can tell you boys and girls genitals still look really similar at that gestation and girls do still have a nub.
That said, i think this pic looks more boy than girl. Update us when you find out &#128515;


----------



## Talia12

I see! Hope you find out soon. I wouldn't want to be told based off a nub because it's just not that accurate, so I'd be taking what she said as "it's looking like a boy" rather than defo a boy. Hope you find out soon!


----------



## 3boys

It's not a nub at 15 weeks. The genitals are fully formed at end of 14 weeks. However with potty shots etc girls can still be quite swollen. In your pic you have a clear boy shot showing the developing penis. Congrats x


----------



## itwaaawendys

LoraLoo said:


> Boy nubs sometimes have stacking which may be what the sonographer was describing as 2 lines on the scan.
> Ive lost babies at 15 weeks and i can tell you boys and girls genitals still look really similar at that gestation and girls do still have a nub.
> That said, i think this pic looks more boy than girl. Update us when you find out &#128515;

I just find the theories so interesting and have seen some really questionable pictures while searching everything I possibly could to understand it all. And I've seen some images fairly identical and go both ways! I find out tomorrow so will definitely update.

I'm really sorry to hear you've lost babies, at any gestation. And I have also read your story about Eve, I'm so sorry, I cannot begin to imagine the pain it caused. I know the pain will never ever go, but I hope over time you've found some peace.


----------



## itwaaawendys

Talia12 said:


> I see! Hope you find out soon. I wouldn't want to be told based off a nub because it's just not that accurate, so I'd be taking what she said as "it's looking like a boy" rather than defo a boy. Hope you find out soon!

I was quite surprised at this stage her telling us he was a boy was shown using the profile shot too, and she said she was 90% sure and then 95%! She said there's something between the legs, but she also said the cord was too and didn't do that thing where you change the colour and can see what bit the cord actually is And didn't point to what bit on the potty shot was the penis and scrotum! I find out tomorrow at my 20 week scan anyway!


----------



## itwaaawendys

3boys said:


> It's not a nub at 15 weeks. The genitals are fully formed at end of 14 weeks. However with potty shots etc girls can still be quite swollen. In your pic you have a clear boy shot showing the developing penis. Congrats x

Thanks! Which picture do you think shows the developing penis well and which bit? I don't know if I'm just really crap at this or I've seen so many look like one sex and end up being the opposite to what everyone said!


----------

